# looking for a goof fulfillment company



## mwando (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a website. I've built it into a brand. I created a logo. I would like to offer my users the ability to purchase these t-shirts, ect. with my logo and then customize them by uploading a picture and text.
I am looking for a fulfillment company who has software I can put on my site so my users can create these tees, and who will work behind the scene to print and send these tees.


----------



## LPI Relabel (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello,

LPI Apparel Service is a fufilment t-shirts company located in SD we may be able to help you with printing the neck label and packing. fede@lpinternational.org


----------

